# Lian Li PC-A05N & Maxima Force 470 W



## Darksaber (Apr 26, 2009)

The Lian Li PC-A05N is an extremely compact chassis, which can still hold a full size ATX board, thanks to a unique interior layout. This should make the case a great choice for LAN party gamers or those looking to stuff as much in as little space as possible. Pair the case with one of those Lian Li Maxima Force power supplies and you have a great base for an ultra compact power house.

*Show full review*


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice case as usual from Lian Li....the package being simple isn't a bad thing in all honesty, its a case after all and if the package was more extravagant lets say the price is sure to go up.


Good review and overall the case is a winner for that price.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to say that the quality of review is nothing less than excellent.  Excellent details about everything from current setup to possibilities with upgrades are a very nice touch.

Wow for $80 its a hell of a case!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 28, 2009)

This is a revision of a case.  I have used the first version of this case and it was excellent to work with.  Not only is the configuration easy to work with, it is easy as hell to mod!  Also, if you remove the drive cage in the front, yes you loose expansion, however it works as a great exhaust port!  This is going in my next build.  I love this case.


----------



## iStink (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys always have great reviews on things I normally wouldn't think twice about.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 2, 2009)

DS is one of the best case reviews out there, hands down. I look forward to his reviews on cases. Usually hes spot on and Ill admit, I loved the one he did for the HAF 932. Lian Li never fails to impress but Im curious as to who makes their PSUs for them.


----------



## Drizzt5 (May 2, 2009)

For that price this case looks very appealing. Nice review, dugged.


----------



## Darksaber (May 2, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> DS is one of the best case reviews out there, hands down. I look forward to his reviews on cases. Usually hes spot on and Ill admit, I loved the one he did for the HAF 932. Lian Li never fails to impress but Im curious as to who makes their PSUs for them.



Wow thanks for the kind words ^^.

I got a few more case reviews coming up ^^. If you like the HAF, heheh there is more coming from that corner 

As for your question: CaseKing currently only has their framework (buttons, ordering process and such) in english. The rest is German. It would be simply way too much, to translate every single text of each product.

cheers
DS


----------

